# Beastmen,, HELP!!



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok so I recently Traded for some beastmen and the army book, Now I know they are quite literally the bottom of the food chain as far as armies go, but I like there look and fluff, So I know Of really only 2 powerful lists, The Morghur spawn Rush, and all Khorne minotaurs, Do any of you beast players have any good tactics or grains of wisdom you could share?:good:


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

What kind of stuff do you have and what kind of list are you looking for. I have a pretty well rounded list that actually does ok all things considering. I have 3 units of beast herds and minotaurs, dragon ogres, and a shaggoth. Chariots are always good though too. The beast herds give me enough mobility to protect my flanks or threaten enemy flanks while the big things can pack a punch.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Ill Be receiving 2 beast herds, 1 wargor, 2 shaman, and I have one Dragon Ogre, So I was thinking Taking more Dragon ogres, for some punch, but thats as far as it goes, I havent seen the armybook yet, but are centigors as bad as everyone says they are>?


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Warning: Practically Beasts of Chaos tactica thread here. Hope you have a little time. Might as well just make Beasts tactic thread now.

OK well I guess we can start with the most basic of tactics. Your heros look pretty good, though without the chaos book it's harder to tool up your lord at this point so he's not going to be very good at this point but will still allow you to ambush some units. At this point, it would be a good time to decide what mark you would be going with if you were to choose one since they're under the old rules so you can't mix marks yet. Don't feel like you have to take tzeentch to use the shamans since I take 2 shamans with my khorne list and they are actually good at cc with the braystaff and with with the lore of beasts, the bears anger makes them cc beasts, no pun intended. Adding a BSB is a must since you only have cc and not very great static combat res so you're required to kill rather than break things in cc so you will lose some here and there. As for the beasts herds you need to start collecting ungors. In order to maximize your attacks, you need 6 wide gors with ungors behind using their spears. Since you get a max of 2 rank bonus you generally want to run 6 gors and 12 ungors. Maybe a few extra gors to take some wounds so I run 7 gors and 12 ungors in the units holding my shamans and 8 and 12 for units without. Full command upgrades on thes guys are always worth it since the champ has a better statline. It's up to you whether you want the 5+ save in cc or the extra attack. It really doesn't matter since at t4 things that do decent wounds all but negate your save anyways while things that are weak will get a wound or 2 through with no armor saves. I go with extra attacks but I play khorne so they do a lot of charging ahead of my frenzied units but if you mainly count on them to flank, saves might be better. You probably want at least 3 units if not 4 to get some numbers and manoeuverability in there. Don't forget these guys move through woods being skirmishers and are very good at getting around to your opponents units flanks screwing up opponents tactics. A few units of 6 warhounds are good to ambush and throw off your opponents and also screw with their battle line. Also, warhounds are necessary to block los to enemy units if you go with MOK so your opponent doesn't use frenzy against you. Chariots are awesome for the points so I recommend them and never give them a mark except maybe tzeentch. I take at least 2 but even 6 isn't too ridiculous. Bestigor herds are a unit that can do great damage and still have awesome static combat res. These are the hammer to my force and with a bunch of big things around, them my opponents forget that these guys are going to roll anything they throw at them. Depending on the mark you give them will depend on the size and formation they will run at. I give em khorne so 6x3 is the best since they can dish out a ridiculous amount of wounds. As for the specials, I've never taken trolls or ogres but trolls are always fun with 4 attacks and regenerate while ogres can have a heck of a save making them all but impossible to kill. Centigors I love since I love having manoeuverability with my big hitters and what better than fast cavalry that has move through woods. People hate them but love dragon princes. Dragon princes have 2 attacks and str 5 on the attack and can have a banner that lets them move through woods at almost twice the points per model then some crappy str 3 attacks from the steeds. Centigors can freely reform after moving throught the woods then have 2 attacks with half of them str 5 and half of them str 4 and possibly another str 4 attack if frenzied. Next round of combat, all attacks are at str 4 while dps go down to an amazing str 3. Centigors do all this for almost half the points as dps. Granted their save or ws isn't as good and are sometimes stupid but IMO worth the points when tactically used correctly. Minotaurs are sweet and can take marks. Generally great weapons on these guys are better but I like add hand weapons since I have minotaur lord in my unit with MOK and 22 attacks is cool. Plus I have a unit of dragon ogres and shaggoth all with great weapons so I have str 7 covered so they're there to take down weaker infantry units with ease. That being said I'll segue into dragon ogres. They're great. A unit of 3 of them can do some heavy damage but 4 isn't a bad idea for max frontage if you have the points. Generally, a shaggoth doesn't make up the points and a giant usually does a little better but a shaggoth will generally allow the rest of you army to see combat while your opponent focuses everything on this intimidating juggernaut. Used correctly, though a shaggoth is one of the best support chargers in the game. As previously said the giant is superior to any giant since he can have a save and falling on your enemy is hilarious and actually devastating. Plus he's really cool to build and convert. Spawns are spawns, what can I say. I never take them finding them rarely useful but perhaps enough of them can be good to hold up your enemy units while you set up for a flank charge with units of beast herds. It would probably depend on whether you went with hard hitters or a swarm whether you would get use out of spawns. All that being said :shok: hopefully that helps you make a list. With a more set list I should be able to help you fine tune some tactics and your list but if you can't wait to get some beasts action on, start collecting since it may be a long time till new beasts if it takes as long as skaven did but they do have a lot of metal models that will probably go to new plastic ones saving you money if you can wait, but if you can't I have a lot of fun with mine so if you have the money go ahead and start gettin em.


----------

